# No Sound Card Driver ?



## mdg (Jun 7, 2009)

I have been trying to get sound to work on my 7.2-stable machine
without success and I am thinking that my sound card is not
supported.

The machine is an old Pavilion 4455 with a combo sound card and
software modem.  I do not need the modem, just the sound. The
card is

Rockwell RipTide Combo 56K HCF Modem-Audio PCI

and it seems the audio part is

RipTide PCI Audio Controler (Conexant)

I followed the handbook on getting sound to work, but no driver
would load.  Checked the 7.2 hardware list and I do not see 
anything like the card.  Installed OSS (both from a package and
later from 4Front-Tech), but no luck.  Seems the BSD version
does not have the riptide driver - which I think is what may
work.

So, do you think I need to buy a sound card?


----------



## Beastie (Jun 7, 2009)

Have you already tried enabling all available sound drivers: `# kldload snd_driver`?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 7, 2009)

See also http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=290.


----------



## mdg (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes.  I tried 

```
kldload snd_driver
```
Then 

```
pavilion# cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2007061600/i386)
Installed devices:
pavilion#
```
So it seems my device was not detected.


----------



## mdg (Jun 7, 2009)

When I tried one of the suggested scripts "snddetect" to detect a sound card (under Forums > Misc > Howtos), I got a repeated
console error message

```
sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio1: port may not be enabled
```
These same lines come up when I boot up the machine.  Here
are the relevant lines from dmesg

```
fd0: <1440-KB 3.5" drive> on fdc0 drive 0
sio0: <16550A-compatible COM port> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
sio0: type 16550A
sio0: [FILTER]
acpi_throttle0: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu0
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xc0000-0xca7ff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ppc0: <Parallel port> at port 0x378-0x37f irq 7 on isa0
ppc0: Generic chipset (EPP/NIBBLE) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
ppbus0: [ITHREAD]
lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
ppc0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ppc0: [ITHREAD]
sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio1: port may not be enabled
aue0: <F=ma Network F=ma Network Ethernet Adapter, class
```
As I noted earlier, this is a combo card and I thought
"sio0" was attached to the serial port on that card, but
that "sio1" had nothing to do with the audio part of the 
device.  Am I wrong?  Is this an IRQ problem?  If so, what
should I try?


----------



## vivek (Jun 7, 2009)

Software modems and sound cards are always royal pain in a$$. According to this page http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/riptide/faq.php#10 driver only works with Linux and they do not have any plan for FreeBSD / OpenBSD etc.


----------

